# first archery kill



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

got one at about 5:30 this evening. After much frustration last season (lost a huge buck) I finally got one with a bow. Shot was 20 yards and the 100gn HellRazor went right through her. She ran about 30 yards into the woods and just as I lost sight of her, I heard the CRASH.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

way to go man, good doe, and should be GREAT eating


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Great job Esoxhunter! Congratulations.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats on the nice doe and great shot. Anytime you can drop them in 30 yards you were able to do major damage on the shot.


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

Good job esox, nice doe. Still plenty of time to tag that buck.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Nice Doe...Congrats!


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Good Job!!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

The first is always the toughest. Good job!!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on your first BKill,nice doe!


----------



## Loomis-Eyed (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice doe!! Congratulations on your first kill!!


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

congrats on your first bow kill!!! I have harvested a couple with the crossbow but now for the last year and a half I have been trying with a compound and I just havnt had a deer come in good shooting range (less than 30yd)....


----------



## duckhound (Apr 10, 2004)

Esox hunter now can also be referred to as:
"Odocoileus virginianus" Hunter

Not as catchy as his forum name I guess.

Congratulations - and by the way... nicely done with the Old School face paint.


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Nice Doe brother & nice bow.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

CONGRATS on your first bow kill !!! NICE DOE !!!


----------

